# Purebred???



## Danger1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi, I posted in the "pictures" section but would like to get some opinions on being a purebred. He's an awesome little guy either way. 
Thanks in advance.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/229866-my-first-gsd-major.html


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like a possible mix, but he's a tad young still. Cute as a button though!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

He is adorable thats for sure, as for being a PB I think his face looks a little off but I could be wrong


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

He's a mix.


----------

